# Carolina Dog



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

The Carolina Dog often gets mistaken for a scaled-down GSD. Its not really fair to the dog, since its really a primitive dog of a sighthound kind. Not a herding dog like the GSD but really more of a hound dog, which is the goup the AKC has assigned to it as of July 2017.

More here on the AKC status:

Carolina Dog - American Kennel Club










I acquired one after I lost my GSD last year. I was looking at the time for another GSD and while its similar to all-tan GSDs in appearance, two things set the CD apart: there is no facial reverse mask and when excited, the dog holds up the tail in a characteristic fish-hook. No other breed has this distinctive feature of carrying the tail. Animal shelters often mistakenly classify it as a GSD mix because they don't know what they have.

The CD - or rather, a pariah dog like it - is the ancestor of every purebred dog in the world. They have a softer temperament than a GSD and are easy to work with and are tolerant of training mistakes. I love GSDs and hope to adopt another one someday but this is my second favorite breed. I just love the classic small wolf appearance and the beautiful elegance of this dog. Its just pleasing to look at all the time.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

NormanF said:


> Animal shelters often mistakenly classify it as a GSD mix because they don't know what they have.


Actually... this is incorrect. 

Animal shelters do not often mistakenly classify Carolina Dogs as GSD mixes because animal shelters outside of parts of the rural south east. RARELY - if EVER - get true Carolina dogs.

It is still a very rare breed. There just are not enough of them out there to be landing in shelters and getting mistaken for GSD mixes often... Even in the rural parts of georgia and south carolina - CDs are not common in shelters. They are feral animals. The older pups and adults get euthanized because they missed the critical imprint periods. Sometimes a young litter is brought in, but still no where near the amount of domestic dog breeds. But if you are outside that small geographical area the only way to get a CD is going to be a breeder. 

Just because a dog LOOKS like a carolina dog - does not mean it is a carolina dog. You cannot go by physical attributes alone, especially when you get into the primitive breed types, because almost all genetic traits will revert to that typical pariah dog look. Breeding mutt to mutt will give you a dog that LOOKS like a CD within just a few generations...

CDs have several characteristics unique to the breed - extensive den digging, snout pits, covering their feces, etc that need to be present, as well as coming from the right geographical area, to be Carolinas. There has also been some research into how CDs are genetically different. Interesting stuff.

I have had the pleasure of visiting Dr. Brisbin's kennels. True Carolina Dogs are quite the animal! I wouldn't call them easy to work with though... like many primitive breeds they are stubborn and independent. Almost a cat like way about them. Some people like that, but I prefer the biddability of domestic dogs.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

What are they bred for?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

The Carolina Dog looks similar to the Australian Dingo.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

eddie1976E said:


> What are they bred for?


Nothing... well now they are bred by fanciers for the sheer joy of owning and showing... but they are not a purpose bred dog breed. 

They are a feral breed descended from the asian dogs that crossed the bering straight during the human migration into north america. Bred by mother nature herself. 

They are the North American version of Australian Dingos and New Guinea Singing Dogs. 

Dr. Brisbin from the University of Georgia started studying the wild dogs at the Savannah River site back in the 70s and is responsible for the first captive breedings. He now oversees the stud book for the Carolina Dog Society.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

They're a natural breed... all their characteristics were selected by Nature for survival and they have none of the drawbacks human-bred purebred dogs have. That's part of their appeal.

If you're lucky enough to have one, its the closest thing to living with a wild dog in a domestic setting. When tamed, they're loyal and gentle pets.

They do look remarkably like Australian Dingos and New Guinea Singing Dogs right down to their primitive behaviors. Only problem I can see in listing them as a purebred dog, is that once they're domesticated, they'll begin to lose the unique traits that made them wild in the first place.

The CD is NOT a mutt. Its our first American dog, a true wild dog landrace.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*cough* GSD board *cough* The Chat Room is over there...


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Fodder said:


> *cough* GSD board *cough* The Chat Room is over there...


Noted. Other people have posted about other breeds in this sub forum. If/when that changes, I will comply with the rules.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh dear, the AKC has seized this breed?


----------

